# Stylus for GNex?



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good stylus for the GNex? I use Intuit GoPayment for my business & it's pretty hard for my customers to sign their name with their finger. So I'd like to buy a good/reliable stylus.

Thanks!


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Can anyone recommend a good stylus for the GNex? I use Intuit GoPayment for my business & it's pretty hard for my customers to sign their name with their finger. So I'd like to buy a good/reliable stylus.
> 
> Thanks!


You let other people touch your Nexus?


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21363-stylus-for-galaxy-nexus/page__hl__stylus__fromsearch__1


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

samsuck said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...__fromsearch__1


Thanks. I actually realized I didn't do a search right after I posted and found that. I didn't really like anything I saw on there either.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

I never buy anything from Target but they have some good ones. Friend showed me his but it was like $35. You could find them cheaper somewhere else I'm sure.

f2e


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

http://www.by-zero.com/?page=studiopen though with that I would be watching customers like crazy to make sure they don't walk off with it. However, you never said you wanted a cheap one as cheap and good are not really mutually inclusive.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

yarly said:


> http://www.by-zero.com/?page=studiopen though with that I would be watching customers like crazy to make sure they don't walk off with it. However, you never said you wanted a cheap one as cheap and good are not really mutually inclusive.


I want reliable. If I have to pay more for that, then so be it.... The one you listed isn't compatible with the GNex though.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I want reliable. If I have to pay more for that, then so be it.... The one you listed isn't compatible with the GNex though.


Hard to say if it is or isn't. It isn't officially, but it still might work. They probably only tested it on samsung tablets. I don't have one yet to try myself though.


----------



## SirOcelot (Oct 9, 2011)

Honestly I have been looking into getting one for my GNEX solely because of the game 'Draw Something'. I would look into getting the Galaxy Note's stylus well, because, have you seen the commercials?!


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

SirOcelot said:


> Honestly I have been looking into getting one for my GNEX solely because of the game 'Draw Something'. I would look into getting the Galaxy Note's stylus well, because, have you seen the commercials?!


Lmao I want one for that reason too. I saw the Note's stylus on ebay for $20, free shipping.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

SirOcelot said:


> Honestly I have been looking into getting one for my GNEX solely because of the game 'Draw Something'.


That's the first thing I thought when I saw thread

With my fingers my drawings looks like a 5 year old drew it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

SirOcelot said:


> Honestly I have been looking into getting one for my GNEX solely because of the game 'Draw Something'. I would look into getting the Galaxy Note's stylus well, because, have you seen the commercials?!


If that's the only reason to get to get a Nexus (I think there's lots of good reasons personally), then perhaps consider an iphone. Supposidly, the app is far less buggy on it. Omgpop is a pretty horrible company though.

http://www.gamasutra..._Omgpop_buy.php

http://p.twimg.com/ApZj9ZUCQAAwsCf.png (makes more sense [and funnier] after you read the article). Basically the CEO is resorting to name calling on Twitter like a 12 year old because one developer that worked for him respectfully declined to join working with Zynga. Real classy.

Too bad they are, because I would love to play draw something, but I just can't do it.

*Makes a note to develop a better draw something clone in the near future.


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

Made with chunky fingers.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Adelos said:


> Made with chunky fingers.
> View attachment 21790


Heh, that's pretty good.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Adelos said:


> Made with chunky fingers.
> View attachment 21790


holy crap! I draw stick figures lol.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Adelos said:


> Made with chunky fingers.
> View attachment 21790


Dude what a sick looking Dracula. He looks like a smooth guy, too, with those blue eyes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Aoenone (Jun 8, 2011)

http://www.zoogue.com/tablet-stylus/

They have free (pay for shipping) stylus' w/pen if you "like" them on Facebook. There's also the code floating around somewhere so you don't have to "like" them. I ordered one and it works great on my GNex and Acer a100.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

There was a stylus thread a little while back, too. Someone had a link for one that looked like a wooden pencil (shape wise) but it was a light colored steel/aluminum with a black tip where the pencil lead would be. It was really sweet, it was twenty five bucks but it looked awesome. I'll try and find a link

signature sauce.


----------



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a targus from best buy which is decent. I just bought two Dagi styluses which are supposed to be great. Waiting for them to get through customs at the moment

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

I honestly don't think I would use a stylus enough to make up for any price really.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## auxiliarypie (Jan 3, 2012)

Aoenone said:


> http://www.zoogue.com/tablet-stylus/
> 
> They have free (pay for shipping) stylus' w/pen if you "like" them on Facebook. There's also the code floating around somewhere so you don't have to "like" them. I ordered one and it works great on my GNex and Acer a100.


which one did you buy? im assuming the galaxy tab one? ill gladly just pay shipping if its as nice as it seems!


----------



## Gr8gorilla (Jul 13, 2011)

yarly said:


> Hard to say if it is or isn't. It isn't officially, but it still might work. They probably only tested it on samsung tablets. I don't have one yet to try myself though.


Not too hard, don't Samsung tablets and the iProducts use that same connector? One that isn't any type of USB.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWikI


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Aoenone said:


> http://www.zoogue.com/tablet-stylus/
> 
> They have free (pay for shipping) stylus' w/pen if you "like" them on Facebook. There's also the code floating around somewhere so you don't have to "like" them. I ordered one and it works great on my GNex and Acer a100.


Thanks for the link. I just ordered one. Cost less that $4 too.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Gr8gorilla said:


> Not too hard, don't Samsung tablets and the iProducts use that same connector? One that isn't any type of USB.....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWikI


Yeah I think so, BC samsung makes a lot of apples hardware, including the screen (or at least most of the screens components)

signature sauce.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

SirOcelot said:


> Honestly I have been looking into getting one for my GNEX solely because of the game 'Draw Something'. I would look into getting the Galaxy Note's stylus well, because, have you seen the commercials?!


I think I am going to go with the Galaxy Notes stylus s. I would think that they put a lot of thought into it, since it will most likely be used a lot on that phone.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Gr8gorilla said:


> Not too hard, don't Samsung tablets and the iProducts use that same connector? One that isn't any type of USB.....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWikI


Something like this may get around that issue.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

anybody that ordered one from the Zoo Gue receive it yet?? I just ordered one myself...  BUT I wanted to make sure it works, lol...


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

I got my ZooGue stylus today. Took 2 days to get here and only cost ~$4. So far i'm really liking it. Its works well even when its tilted at an extreme angle. I also like that it is a real pen on the other end. It makes it twice as useful. The only thing i would change about it is the head size. A smaller size would make it more precise. Other than that, me gusta. I've also tried it on my Kindle Fire, this leads me to believe that all of the pens are the same except for the name that they are sold as. Probably to determine which devices are most popular so they can make more products for them. For $4 I would detrimentally recommend this to anyone wanting to try a stylus.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> I got my ZooGue stylus today. Took 2 days to get here and only cost ~$4. So far i'm really liking it. Its works well even when its tilted at an extreme angle. I also like that it is a real pen on the other end. It makes it twice as useful. The only thing i would change about it is the head size. A smaller size would make it more precise. Other than that, me gusta. I've also tried it on my Kindle Fire, this leads me to believe that all of the pens are the same except for the name that they are sold as. Probably to determine which devices are most popular so they can make more products for them. For $4 I would detrimentally recommend this to anyone wanting to try a stylus.
> 
> View attachment 22011
> 
> ...


Thank you sir!


----------



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

Agent_Cooper said:


> I have a targus from best buy which is decent. I just bought two Dagi styluses which are supposed to be great. Waiting for them to get through customs at the moment
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Well I got my DAGi styluses from Taiwan today. The P005 is lousy but the P506 works well. I think the targus is somewhere between the two. The targus is probably the most durable however. The P506 has a funky plastic disc on a coil spring as the tip. Works shockingly well.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I think I am going to go with the Galaxy Notes stylus s. I would think that they put a lot of thought into it, since it will most likely be used a lot on that phone.


Did you order it? I'd prefer the Note stylus because it's smaller, but I'm not sure if it works on the Nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I think I am going to go with the Galaxy Notes stylus s. I would think that they put a lot of thought into it, since it will most likely be used a lot on that phone.


Galaxy Note S Pen will not work on the Galaxy Nexus screen. Two different types of screens.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

zwade01 said:


> Galaxy Note S Pen will not work on the Galaxy Nexus screen. Two different types of screens.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


Any chance you could explain more on the differences? Does the Note use a resistive layer for the pen or something?

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

I got my Zoogue pen in, LOVE it!! Super awesome!!

and a FYI, it works on my wifes Inc 2 and her iPad2, my sis-n-laws i*hone, and a buddies DX...


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

antintyty said:


> I got my Zoogue pen in, LOVE it!! Super awesome!!
> 
> and a FYI, it works on my wifes Inc 2 and her iPad2, my sis-n-laws i*hone, and a buddies DX...


Mine shipped today. I'm going to test it on my wife's Rezound and get her one if it works.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## greenlantan (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks brkshr. Repped. Just placed an order!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Just ordered my ZooGue! Thanks everyone your input. Appreciate it!!!

Edit: I'll report back on how it works


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Got my ZooGue today. I'm not as impressed as I hoped, but it works ok. The screen doesn't respond to it on every touch. I actually thought (and hoped) that you'd hold it like a pen, with the thin tip being the part which touched the screen. The opposite end is actually the part you touch the screen with and it's awkward to hold with that clip in the way. I also hoped to have more accuracy with a thinner tip, but the thick black tip isn't much more accurate than my pinky.

It's decent and I'll probably continue to use it until I find something better. I give it a 2 out of 5. Not trying to completely bash it, just giving my honest opinion. After all, can't complain after getting it for free.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Bunch of options here


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

I just got these in the mail yesterday: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190620169594?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_3095wt_1163 and I must say that I'm very impressed with them, esp considering the price!! 5 for $5, who can beat that!?!?!?! Yea, they're purple, so what! my phone has a pink unicorn on it for pete's sake!! haha


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I've been using my ZooGue for a week or so now. It works just fine... The only thing that worries me, is that it is a pen also. So I have to make sure I watch my (retarded) customers, so that they don't try to use the pen side on my beautiful phone.


----------

